# Harbor Freight coupon changes



## Splat (Jun 30, 2020)

I haven't bought anything substantial at HF in a good while. I want..ok, need really   , a vertical metal band saw. I go to get the Buaer one they sell and mosey on up to register showing my %20 coupon. Nope! No good on Bauer eqpmt. Nor on Central Machinery either. The other restrictions, like tool cabs, etc, I knew about. Damn HF,  you're getting vicious. Luckily I found a %10 off Bauer coupon so still didn't have to pay full price. How long ago did they start these further coupon restrictions?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 30, 2020)

At least a yr or so ago.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 30, 2020)

Been watching them for several years, they have been adding all the new brands as they come out. I used to go there every few months or so, now it has been a few years since I stopped in.


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 30, 2020)

Agree'd a lot of small print excluding items and brands.....

I've started checking this database for HF coupons specific to the items I'm looking for with good results.

It's searchable and also shows historical coupon prices.









						Harbor Freight Coupon Database
					

The best Harbor Freight coupons, at your fingertips.



					www.hfqpdb.com


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 30, 2020)

They have been doing those exclusions for quite some time.  I purchased a Predator 3500 watt generator (which I love BTW) and just had to wait for it to go on sale.  Paid not much more for that one than the Champion piece of junk that I had.
Also purchased their Fortress brand 2.5 gallon ultra quiet air compressor.  No coupon allowed.  Also love that thing.  Super, super quiet.  So much nicer than my Porter Cable that I had.  
I used to say that I would absolutely not buy anything from HF that had a cord coming out of it or a cord going into it.  There seems to be an up-tick in the quality of some of their items.  I have also had one of their Pittsburgh impact socket sets for years with zero issues.  
Crikey, almost seems like I might not mind HF.  The horror.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 30, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> Agree'd a lot of small print excluding items and brands.....
> 
> I've started checking this database for HF coupons specific to the items I'm looking for with good results.
> 
> ...



ooohhhh.  That is rather cool.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 30, 2020)

I bought a Predator powered lawn/brush chipper, no coupon, 2 weeks later it was $45 cheaper, they gladly gave me back the difference.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jul 10, 2020)

Now they have us hooked on Chinese stuff they are slowly raising the prices.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 10, 2020)

I noticed the prices going up to, I now often find comparable items for less at other big name stores. Now I only buy HF for sale items or if I need something real fast (they are the closest tool store to me). You have to watch the fliers real close also. They will have the exact same item more than once in the same flier with coupons and different prices. I also do not like the way they changed to layout of the store. stuff is scattered everywhere, they want you to have to walk up and down every isle to find some other things you would like. There are several local grocery stores that I stopped using because of the scatter stocking plan.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 10, 2020)

Tariffs are the #1 reason why prices are increasing on products from China.


----------

